
Comparison of Virtual Reality sales with early smartphone growth - nmat
https://medium.com/@chrismtan/3-numbers-to-know-when-someone-says-vr-is-a-fad-d3362d09f73c#.x358tp6d4
======
jennytodavchych
Good information! Here is also one good blog about Virtual and augmented
realities. [https://thinkmobiles.com/blog/](https://thinkmobiles.com/blog/)

